# August Photography Competition: Primary Colour



## kage (Aug 4, 2009)

This month's competition subject is 'Primary Colour'. It should cover a wide range of opportunity 


Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of August, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on September 1 2009 and closes at the end of September 3
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme

Good luck!


Thumbs


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2009)

Entry 1: 1A


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 4, 2009)

Is that additive primary or subtractive primary colour? 

Well done for winning.  I forgot to vote in time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Boats


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2009)

I like this theme.

I'll sort out the thumbnails tomorrow morning...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Snowbound

Picassa used to do colour focal point and change to black and white. Shadows increased.


----------



## Final (Aug 4, 2009)

rape me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2009)

Entry 1:

River Taw


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 4, 2009)

three wagons


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 5, 2009)

Glass sculpture


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done on winning the last one, Kage, it's a lovely photo. And I really like the new theme.

Must must must try to take something new... meanwhile I'll enter an old one:
Motel


----------



## kage (Aug 5, 2009)

alef said:


> Well done on winning the last one, Kage, it's a lovely photo. And I really like the new theme.
> 
> Must must must try to take something new... meanwhile I'll enter an old one:
> Motel



Fantastic. Love the colour simplicity and lines.


----------



## Final (Aug 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like all the photos so far, but there are only three primary colours ie red, blue and yellow.


----------



## Final (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really like all the photos so far, but there are only three primary colours ie red, blue and yellow.



additive or subtractive like someone said


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2009)

Well they asked, but kage didn't elucidate.


----------



## Final (Aug 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## kage (Aug 6, 2009)

Apologies, I meant the traditional primary colours: Red, blue & yellow although green would be a good addition as well seeing as it's kind of a psychological primary. So, RYBG.

I should have been more explicit. Sorry folks.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yellow-Red-Blue #


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

kage said:


> Apologies, I meant the traditional primary colours: Red, blue & yellow although green would be a good addition as well seeing as it's kind of a psychological primary. So, RYBG.
> 
> I should have been more explicit. Sorry folks.


 
Might have been more interesting if you'd left it open to interpretation.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really like all the photos so far, but there are only three primary colours ie red, blue and yellow.




there is something very fundamentally wrong in that statement... ie utterly false, by the statement of fact.

Can you work it out?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Let's not get snooty at people just because they don't know their Physics.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

kage said:


> Apologies, I meant the traditional primary colours: Red, blue & yellow although green would be a good addition as well seeing as it's kind of a psychological primary. So, RYBG.
> 
> I should have been more explicit. Sorry folks.


yay for green too!!!


----------



## alef (Aug 6, 2009)

Technically, every image here is RGB as they're online...


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 6, 2009)

innit


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

i <3 colour theory.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 6, 2009)

It doesn't <3 you.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/image/111409567

_how that done photoshop_ ?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 7, 2009)

1. Spoon-fed-primary


----------



## kage (Aug 7, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> 1. Spoon-fed-primary


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2009)

Final said:


> rape me



This inspired me to enter a very similar oilseed rape photo

1 - GoGo Juice

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2562/3793168344_3663000efc_o.jpg

GoGo Juice as in  biofuels  Photo taken with a 35mm Kiev IIIb Rangefinder Camera fitted with a Jupiter-8 Lens and heavily cropped


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 7, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/image/111409567
> 
> _how that done photoshop_ ?



No, it's actually done using Picassa's 'Focal B&W' option.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> No, it's actually done using Picassa's 'Focal B&W' option.



I thought you had used that option.There are some great tools in picasa  I did not want to comment in case you used photoshop!!!


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2009)

Thin Blue Lines
Graffitti snapped in Drebkau my wife's small East German home town.
Levels only.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 7, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I thought you had used that option.There are some great tools in picasa  I did not want to comment in case you used photoshop!!!



There's more fiddling in photoshop and the picassa one does the job nicely enough, albeit with less precision if you need it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's not get snooty at people just because they don't know their Physics.


This isn't about science, it's about art. In art it's the three I mentioned before. You're barking up the wrong forum.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2009)

kage said:


> This month's competition subject is 'Primary Colour'. It should cover a wide range of opportunity
> 
> 
> Entries:
> ...



I go to the thumbs, but it's empty?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> there is something very fundamentally wrong in that statement... ie utterly false, by the statement of fact.
> 
> Can you work it out?



OMG, I've fallen asleep, and I'm dreaming I'm back in Grade Three. 

It's a nightmare.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 7, 2009)

2. Fruit For Sale

Taken in Hampi India. Saturation levels bumped slightly.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This isn't about science, it's about art. In art it's the three I mentioned before. You're barking up the wrong forum.



No I'm not.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> 2. Fruit For Sale
> 
> Taken in Hampi India. Saturation levels bumped slightly.



Nice.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 8, 2009)

2. Primary-divide


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2009)

Just to throw a spanner in the works, yellow could be seen as green in some circles and I am not talking about colour blindness 

please don't ask ask as I came across it while googling on the subject!


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 9, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works



Yellow only figures in the equation if you choose to use Yellow, Cyan & Magenta as the "Primary Colours".


blahblahblah

In "art" this works.... in a reflective colour environment eg painting, printed material.. this environs & the medium being talked of and used is emitting...therefore the Primary Colours are Red, Green & Blue... Yellow is comprised of equal amounts Red & Green.... 


blahblahblah



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

A long time ago(4 or 5 years) the *contributors* to these monthly threads decided that in the most part discussion & commentary upon the subjects chosen was of no worth.

What was encouraged, for example, was something like the following.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9531145#post9531145


----------



## fubert (Aug 9, 2009)

The last two subjest for the last two comps have really left me lost as to what to put.

Got at least one for this one though :

Entry #1


----------



## alef (Aug 11, 2009)

fubert said:


> The last two subjest for the last two comps have really left me lost as to what to put.
> 
> Got at least one for this one though :
> 
> Entry #1



Find it a confusing image, like that a lot.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 12, 2009)

Out of the blue.
Fairground ride in the small town of Spremberg, Eastern Germany.
Levels and contrast tweaked.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I go to the thumbs, but it's empty?



I've been busy. Thumbnail helpers always welcome though 

Here they are:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-08/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 12, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> 1. Spoon-fed-primary



Fantastic! Got lost in that


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 13, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> 2. Fruit For Sale
> 
> Taken in Hampi India. Saturation levels bumped slightly.



Wicked, there are some great shots already.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 14, 2009)

#2 Yellow on a blue day:

#3 Three colours of joy on a blue day:


----------



## wolfism (Aug 15, 2009)

entry no.1 - the derelict mills

Straight from the camera, resized in Photoshop and sharpened a wee bit.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 15, 2009)

I really like all these photos so far - it's the kind of category that is likely to include lots of my kind of art. 

I'm only going to vote for photos that are about what _I_ consider primary colours, though - the ones you'd get in a crayola four-pack.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 15, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I really like all these photos so far - it's the kind of category that is likely to include lots of my kind of art.
> 
> I'm only going to vote for photos that are about what _I_ consider primary colours, though - the ones you'd get in a crayola four-pack.



I'm thinking 'red, yellow and blue' for primary colours. This is a bit of shame as I've got loads of good green pictures 

Still, wouldn't it be good if everyone entered one red picture one blue picture and one yellow picture? The thumbs page alone would look fantastic 

e2a: actually the thumbs page already look fantastic.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 15, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> A long time ago(4 or 5 years) the *contributors* to these monthly threads decided that in the most part discussion & commentary upon the subjects chosen was of no worth.
> 
> What was encouraged, for example, was something like the following.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9531145#post9531145



Nice way to plug your own thread and be a bit of a dick at the same time, well done.

I'm a *CONTRIBUTOR* and I don't see the harm in it to be honest.


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 15, 2009)

Flowers


----------



## llantwit (Aug 16, 2009)

bumble bees and a red and yellow flower
levels, contrast tweaked, out of focus bee made a bit darker


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2009)

1) There's always one...


----------



## Leafster (Aug 17, 2009)

Green (Cropped and colour adjusted slightly)

Red (Can't remember what I did to this but definitely cropped)


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nice way to plug your own thread and be a bit of a dick at the same time, well done.
> 
> I'm a *CONTRIBUTOR* and I don't see the harm in it to be honest.



cheers...n00b.


----------



## army_of_one (Aug 17, 2009)

1. The Apartments

cropped

2. The Road Home


cropped, burned

3. Apocalyptic Ponies

too many things with  curves and levels to remember, resized


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2009)

Rendevous with a beach
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3820260421_7175a07861.jpg

Plaza de Colón
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2990698756_4886ac2e03.jpg

Blyth Colour
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2578/3820268831_6a5d419d11.jpg

Aint'd dun nuffink to any of 'em


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 17, 2009)

*1)* Leeds Carnival

*2)* Blue sky, blue kite and blue bloody shorts


----------



## clicker (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Green for Greek's sake.

2. Blue gulls .

3.  Paint the town red.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Aug 21, 2009)

#1: Coloured Water

#2 Crayons (what you use for colouring in primary school...)


----------



## idioteque (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't entered this in ages! Here's number one:

1. Blue


----------



## alef (Aug 22, 2009)

idioteque said:


> I haven't entered this in ages! Here's number one:
> 
> 1. Blue



Interesting photo.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 24, 2009)

Okey dokey, I have updated the thumbs:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-08/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2009)

1: Windmill

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3504/3217497038_cfd3f23c02.jpg


2: Santa

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/3232449805_ef6bfbf743.jpg


3: Stop Sign

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3353/3266271646_57024520db.jpg


----------



## cybertect (Aug 24, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Okey dokey, I have updated the thumbs:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-08/



Oops!




			
				www.extracrispy.co.uk said:
			
		

> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /home/hrhzhjdo/public_html/gallery2/lib/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 348
> Error
> 
> Error (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE) :
> ...


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 24, 2009)

sworkin 'ere. 

prolly jus a db bkup timin thang...or somesuch twiddlage.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got on tech support - running low on disk space, so SQL fell over. I've deleted some random crap that was gathering dust, and sent off to sales to see how much extra storage will cost me...


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I just got on tech support - running low on disk space, so SQL fell over. I've deleted some random crap that was gathering dust, and sent off to sales to see how much extra storage will cost me...


 

aaa haaaa... I've got 18 gig free if you need to dump stuff temporallilly...ish.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 25, 2009)

3. Medieval Stained Glass


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2009)

2 - Tree

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/3441894517_1e79200c0c_o.jpg


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2009)

At the moment, all images on extracrispy display at 800x600, but the original (if larger) can be accessed. To save space I'm going to permanently resize all photos to that size. Any objections?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> To save space I'm going to permanently resize all photos to that size. Any objections?



I would...prolly better to make it a proviso/rule of the comp..."Please provide images at the following size or realize that the Hosting will resize for you." kinda thang... ...I was, honestly, thinking that that resizing was already being implemented by some editors(or the way they upload entries) of the Gallery last night/other times...some of the jaggys I saw were eeeeky...but I'm prolly wrong as per...

What does make me laugh(sic) the most, since the implementation of the Gallery, is the apparent fact(via the public view counts) that most peeps who appear to view/vote in the comp, only review/look at the Thumbnails, alone. That is _sad_ IMO>.

jus saying...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2009)

I know what you mean. Maybe there should be no actual thumbs at all, just a list of photos


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I know what you mean. Maybe there should be no actual thumbs at all, just a list of photos



maybies a Feedback Thread...or Community jobbie to get a consensus on how to implement stuff on your hosting for Urb use? 

Only fair like...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 25, 2009)

No objections from me re: resizing the pics. Some of them are huge.

I reckon with a list rather than thumbnails, you'd get less people voting, as less people would be bothered to look through all the pics. Assuming a lot/most people only look at the thumbs for most of the pictures, maybe we could bump the size of them slightly, to do a bit more justice to them...I dunno.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2009)

yep, keep the thumbs and all sized the same imo.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, keep the thumbs and all sized the same imo.



okay... then this is what would occur.

my picture on my hosting:







would become something like this...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking about it, I'd probably do something like 680*680 max size, so that portrait photos don't get punished for being narrow. (gallery2 reduces the image until it fits within the max. size) but stay around the 450-500,000 pixel range.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Thinking about it, I'd probably do something like 680*680 max size, so that portrait photos don't get punished for being narrow. (gallery2 reduces the image until it fits within the max. size) but stay around the 450-500,000 pixel range.



I wuz jus trying to suggest the same but without sounding tooo priggish...good idea Batman...I reckons it would also be a gud idea to suggest this in "the Rules" also..."pictures above this size will feel the wrath of Gall2's resizing options" kind of thang... it's about time peeps learnt how to resize proper.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 25, 2009)

2) Red Stripe


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 27, 2009)

Spurred on by seeing Alef on Sunday, I thought I'd post up some old ones:

1.Reflections from the TV

2. Butlins

3. Merry Xmas


----------



## hiccup (Aug 27, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Okey dokey, I have updated the thumbs:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-08/



Updated


----------



## Desbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't entered this for AGES...

1 - Red Ride

2 - Buckets of Fire

3 - Turmeric Paste


----------



## ghost77uk (Aug 30, 2009)

One old...Two new...

*Bournemouth Beach*

*Sunshine Coast*

*Water Taxi?*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 30, 2009)

2. Another World
3. Painted


----------



## big eejit (Aug 30, 2009)

Izzie

Buggered about with the contrast. Lots of entries this month!


----------



## kage (Aug 31, 2009)

Entry 1 - Smoothie?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2009)

3) In tents


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Aug 31, 2009)

#3: another shot of yellow rape and blue sky (but, what the heck, why not)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2009)

flare


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 31, 2009)

primary scream


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2009)

new build


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2009)

cantilever


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cantilever









that's not a cantilever, that's a simply supported beam


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2009)

Crispy said:


> <mr logic>that's not a cantilever, that's a simply supported beam</mr logic>


whoops


----------



## kage (Aug 31, 2009)

Entry 2 : Sagrada


----------



## teuchter (Aug 31, 2009)

cmyk


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2009)

Thumbs updated and complete, please, vote at will...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2009)

Good to see lots of entries this month.


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Nice to see lots of entries this month.


I liked your last minute entry!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

1. e19896 - Yellow on a blue day
2. kage - smoothie
3. Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale

Was difficult choosing this month. Lot's of good entries. enumbers played a blinder in my opinion.


----------



## fubert (Sep 1, 2009)

1. teuchter - cmyk
2. hiccup - There's always one
3. Johnny Canuck2 - windmill


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Desbo - Buckets of Fire
2. Leafster - Red
3. Neon Wilderness - Boats


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2009)

There can only be three 


1. Flowers - Ill-Informed
2. Red Ride - Desbo
3. Primary-divide - Maldwyn

like this too Glass sculpture Ill-Informed & Windmill - Johnny Canuck2


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2009)

this is a very hard one to vote!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2009)

ok then

1. fubert - Entry #1
2. mitochondria - primary scream
3. brix - Blyth Colour

teuchter - CMYK would have pipped it to 3rd if the bit on the right was cropped off. sorry teuchter 
fantastic photos this month


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

1)  Barking_Mad - Fruit for Sale
2)  llantwit - Out of the blue
3)  Teuchter - cmyk

Also loved kage - smoothie and wolfism - the derelict mills and all the entries from Desbo and Johnny Canuck this month.

Really hard to choose


----------



## hiccup (Sep 1, 2009)

1) Desbo - Buckets of Fire

2) Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale

3) Cyberrose - Blue sky, blue kite and blue bloody shorts

Also really liked crispy - flare, wolfism - the derelict mills, BlueSquareThing - Coloured Water and mitochondria - primary scream


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> ok then
> 
> 1. fubert - Entry #1
> 2. mitochondria - primary scream
> ...



My photo was on a par with Teuchter's?  I'm amazed but pleased


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 1, 2009)

1. hiccup - There's always one
2. Pauli Tandoori - three wagons
3. clicker - Paint the town red


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2009)

My voting method is to open all the entries in tabs, go through them all then go through again closing the less good ones. Rinse and repeat. Yours just kept making the grade. I liked that it was muted rather than glaring, and that it picked up all 4 'psychological' primaries


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> My voting method is to open all the entries in tabs, go through them all then go through again closing the less good ones. Rinse and repeat. Yours just kept making the grade. I liked that it was muted rather than glaring, and that it picked up all 4 'psychological' primaries



*glows*

Ta Crispy


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2009)

When does voting end?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2009)

1/ maldwyn - spoon fed primary
2/ barking mad - fruit for sale
3/ cyber rose - blue sky, blue kite


----------



## llantwit (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Refused as fuck - Another World
2. idioteque - blue
3. e19896 - Three colours of joy on a blue day


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 1, 2009)

1. fubert - Entry #1
2. kage - smoothie
3. neonwilderness - boats

loads of great entries - also really liked brix-Blyth Colour and  teuchter-cmyk (agree with Crispy on the crop bit). 

thanks for the votes and mentions


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2009)

Crispy said:


> My voting method is to open all the entries in tabs, go through them all then go through again closing the less good ones. Rinse and repeat.



This is a good system and one which I will adopt from now on.

Anyway -

1. Fubert - Entry #1. Not sure what it is but I like it.
2. ghost77uk - Water Taxi. Like it because it's a good and not too obvious response to the theme.
3. Paulie Tandoorie - Three wagons. This gets a prize for good observational skills. I think it could have been a winner with a more interesting angle/composition.

There are of course others I liked and some which might be technically "better" photos but as usual I've tried to vote with the theme in mind and for what I think are the best responses to it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2009)

cesare said:


> When does voting end?





kage said:


> This month's competition subject is 'Primary Colour'. It should cover a wide range of opportunity
> ...
> 
> Voting:
> ...



 .


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooops. Thanks Crispy. Sheer bloody laziness


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2009)

cesare said:


> When does voting end?



When ye bellf ftriketh mid-nighte after ye thirde funfet of ye ninthe monthe of thif yere.


----------



## clicker (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Wolfism   - the derelict mills.
2. Desbo     - buckets of fire.
3. Barking mad    - fruit for sale.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> When ye bellf ftriketh mid-nighte after ye thirde funfet of ye ninthe monthe of thif yere.


----------



## blueplume (Sep 1, 2009)

1 ref as fuck-another world
2 desbo - turmeric paste
3 teuchter - cmyk


----------



## fubert (Sep 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Fubert - Entry #1. Not sure what it is but I like it.



It's a cheese grater 

Thanks btw.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

1. Alef: Motel
2. Paulie Tandoori: Three Wagons
3. Barking Mad: Fruit For Sale


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2009)

fubert said:


> It's a cheese grater
> 
> Thanks btw.



Ah I see.

When I first saw it I thought it was some kind of microscopic something with stress patterns seen through a polarising filter. Something like this. But it's a cheese grater.


----------



## ghost77uk (Sep 2, 2009)

Loads of really good entries this month...

1 - Desbo - Buckets of Fire
2 - Teuchter - cmyk
3 - Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale


----------



## Leafster (Sep 2, 2009)

It's been really difficult to choose...

1 - Barking_Mad - Fruit for Sale
2 - ill-informed - Glass Sculpture
3 - brix - Blythe Colour

I also liked clicker's Blue Gulls and llantwit's Out of the blue.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

1. fubert - Entry #1
2. Barking_Mad – Snowbound
3. mitochondria - primary scream

blimey, that took a while, some lovely pictures there, thanks all for making the effort (and for some votes )


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

1.  maldwyn - Spoon-fed-primary
2.  e19896 - Yellow on a blue day
3.  BlueSquareThing - Coloured Water


----------



## Desbo (Sep 2, 2009)

1st - Robster970 - Butlins

2nd - Cyberrose - Blue sky, blue kite and blue bloody shorts

3rd - brix - Rendevous with a beach


----------



## Madusa (Sep 2, 2009)

1. kage - smoothie

2. bluesquarething - coloured water

3. clicker - paint the town red


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 2, 2009)

1. Maldwyn - primary-divide
2. Ill-informed - flowers
3. brix - Blyth colours

Really liked red stripe as well, and lots of others...


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 3, 2009)

1. Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale

2. kage - smoothie

3. hiccup - red stripe


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2009)

1# BlueSquareThing - Coloured Water

2# SpookyFrank - River Taw

3# Cyberrose - Leeds Carnival

Hope i aint to late being walking old railwaylines as you do.. Good comp and some powerfull images as per norm..


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2009)

More entries = more difficult decisions!   

CyberRose:  blue sky, blue kite and blue bloody shorts
Refused: Another world
JohnnyCanuck: windmill   - love the textures!

Special mentions to: 
llantwit:  Out of the blue
clicker: blue gulls
Desbo: Red Ride
Idioteque: blue


----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2009)

1. Robster970 - Butlins
2. desbo - red ride
3. fubert - entry #1


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 3, 2009)

crispy - flare

e19896 - red yellow blue

llantwit - Thin Blue Lines


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 3, 2009)

1. ill-informed - Flowers

2. alef - Motel

3. kage - smoothie

Awesome pictures all around! 

Makes me realize how much I have to step up my game, get out and have fun.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow. What a strong selection!

It's tough to pick out winners, but here's my three faves

1 desbo: buckets
2 Leafster - red
3 Desbo - Red Ride


----------



## cybertect (Sep 3, 2009)

1. wolfism - the derelict mills
2. Desbo - Buckets of Fire
3. kage - smoothie


----------



## kage (Sep 4, 2009)

Great effort all, really difficult to choose.

Desbo - Buckets of fire
Alef - Motel
Maldwyn- Spoon fed primary (If this has been cropped differently it'd have been my favourite)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2009)

As usual some interesting voting.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 4, 2009)

Tough choice.

Refused as fuck - Another World

mitochondria - primary scream

RObster970 - Butlins


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> Tough choice.
> 
> Refused as fuck - Another World
> 
> ...



Cheers Jackobi, but i think the voting was closed when you submitted those choices...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2009)

Count em if there's a tiebreak


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, i've had a quick count and I make the top three as follows (if someone else wants to check feel free)



> 1. 19 points - *Desbo - Buckets of Fire*
> 2. 17 points - *Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale*
> 3. 13 points - *Fubert - Entry 1*



Balls! Can i take the 3 points back I gave Desbo and give them to someone else!? 

So well done Desbo


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2009)

1. 19 points - *Desbo - Buckets of Fire*






2. 17 points - *Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale*





3. 13 points - *Fubert - Entry 1*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah cheers, yes, i should have put them up like so


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 4, 2009)

shit, I missed the voting.

My votes would have been:

1. Desbo - Buckets of Fire
2. Barking_Mad - Fruit For Sale
3. Fubert - Entry 1

Special mention to Alef for Motel (nepotism, bit like Eurovision style voting)

Seriously, good entries this month and a nice theme.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 4, 2009)

kage said:


> Maldwyn- Spoon fed primary (If this has been cropped differently it'd have been my favourite)


It was an un-cropped entry - though thanks for your vote - as a beginner it's enormously encouraging.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 6, 2009)

swot are the odds that it could be a year or so before Desbo gets round to looking at this?


----------



## Desbo (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been in Cornwall since Friday so have just got back to this... YAY!   I'll get my thinking cap on for the next theme...


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2009)

Desbo said:


> I've been in Cornwall since Friday so have just got back to this... YAY!   I'll get my thinking cap on for the next theme...



Congrats to both... having been in Cornwall (cept the weather is jus about to throw a wobbly...agin!)... & winning.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

good stuff Desbo, congrats


----------

